# Rokinon officially announces the RF 14mm f/2.8 and RF 85mm f/1.4



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 28, 2019)

> Press Release:
> (New York, New York) March 26, 2019 – ROKINON is proud to announce its new 14mm f/2.8 and 85mm f/1.4 full frame lenses built for the Canon EOS R mirrorless system.
> This ultra wide-angle and fast telephoto are the first 14mm and 85mm prime lenses with precision manual focus control to be available in Canon RF mount.
> Both lenses sport a new exterior design with a contemporary look that matches and handles well with Canon’s new full-frame mirrorless cameras.
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Trey T (Mar 28, 2019)

Looks like they welded the EF to RF mount on their existing line


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 28, 2019)

Trey T said:


> Looks like they welded the EF to RF mount on their existing line


But it sports a new finish!!


----------



## nickorando (Mar 28, 2019)

Officially announces them? They were on display in the UK last week at The Photography Show.


----------



## Franklyok (Mar 28, 2019)

Rokinon , Zeiss and some other 3rd party lens manufacturers are never going to produce AF thanks to closed Canon mount. Sony e-mount is open , AFAIK , so canon open up the mount.


----------



## Trey T (Mar 28, 2019)

neuroanatomist said:


> But it sports a new finish!!


I would get the EF version to save money for the RF adapters (rotary dial and ND filter type). It's more cost effective and more features.

I would love to see a native RF lens design from them.


----------



## navastronia (Mar 28, 2019)

Why is this lens listed for (at least) $150 or so more in RF than in any other mount? Seems like a meaningless markup.

EDIT - OK, looking at the product photos, the outside of the lens is a new design. Guess the extra money you spend is going into a fancy housing!


----------



## Trey T (Mar 28, 2019)

navastronia said:


> Why is this lens listed for (at least) $150 or so more in RF than in any other mount? Seems like a meaningless markup.


You answered your own question/premise. If you buy four of them (theoretically), you'll spend an excess of about $600. The two top canon RF adapters cost that much.


----------



## JoFT (Mar 28, 2019)

There is a mayor upgrade in these lenses between EF and RF Mount: The RF Mount version got weather sealing... which is not bad to get.

I had both lenses for testing. They work well on the EOS R... if you like to read https://delightphoto.zenfolio.com/blog/2019/3/samyang-s-new-lenses-for-rf-mount-the-mf-85mm-f1-4


----------



## Trey T (Mar 28, 2019)

Franklyok said:


> Rokinon , Zeiss and some other 3rd party lens manufacturers are never going to produce AF thanks to closed Canon mount. Sony e-mount is open , AFAIK , so canon open up the mount.


Sony has to, to compete. Sony has to propel fast and be loose to capture part of the market. Hopefully, it will force Canon, the biggest player in the AF lens game, to compete against smaller player like Sony.


----------



## PerKr (Mar 28, 2019)

Franklyok said:


> Rokinon , Zeiss and some other 3rd party lens manufacturers are never going to produce AF thanks to closed Canon mount. Sony e-mount is open , AFAIK , so canon open up the mount.



Well, it's their loss. Sony's mount isn't entirely open either, not like the micro 4/3 mount.


----------



## flip314 (Mar 28, 2019)

Trey T said:


> Looks like they welded the EF to RF mount on their existing line



Given how much some people irrationally hate adapters, I think it's a solid business move. (I realize that some adapters have some issues, but these are MF lenses, and the Canon adapter is flawless by all accounts)


----------

